# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب د. رضا محمود العبد >  توقيع ايصال امانه على بياض

## منى محمد

السلام عليكم الحقيقه انى على وشك الوقوع فى مشكله لذا ارجو منكم الحل وجزاكم الله خيرا الحقيقه انى وقعت على ايصال امانه بدون بيانات توقيع وبصمه لشخص كنت اثق فيه والحمد لله اكتشفت ذلك فرفعت عليه قضيه نصب وحكم عليه بسنه ومرت القضيه لحين التصالح امام المحامى العام واشترط عليه فى مقابل ذلك تحرير محضر اثبات حله منه ومن شخص اخر ليشهد على كلامه وحدث بالفعل ليقر بوجود ايصال امانه موقع منى على بياض وهو مفقود مفقود مفقود حاليا وفى حاله ظهوره يعتبر هو ومن معه مسولين مدنيا وجنائيا وانتهت القضيه على ذلك وتصاحنا امام المحامى العام غير انى سمعت انه يمكنه رفعه عن طريق الغير فماذا انا فاعل ملحوظه 1/ هل اذا اثبات الخبير اختلاف الصلب عن التوقيع له اثر امام القاضى وكذلك العمر الخطى خاصه وان سبب تحريرى له لايصال كان بسبب مستندات مسجله فى الشهر العقارى فالعمر الخطى لهذه المستندات هو نفس العمر الخطى للايصال ملحوظه 2/ان قضيه النصب المنتهيه اذا حصلت منها على صور رسميه هل ستفدنى فى حاله ظهور الايصال وخاصه ان الايصال جاء ذكره فيها اكثر من مره ملحوظه3/ يشاع فى الواقع ولا اعلم مدى الصحه من الخطا فى حاله ظهور الايصالوسواله فى المحضر متى واين حدث ذلك فيقول الكلام دة من اسبوع او شهر والعمر الخطى للايصال حتى الان هو 15 شهر اشكركم واسف للاصاله وجزكم الله خير افادونى

----------

